# Electrovaporization of the prostate



## sbk85052 (Oct 27, 2014)

Does anybody know the CPT code for Electrovaporization of the prostate. When I do research it leads me to a TURP. Any help would be great!


----------



## sneuman (Oct 27, 2014)

Look at CPT codes 53850 and 53852 depending upon the description of the procedural note.


----------



## Amy Pritchett (Oct 28, 2014)

Look at CPT code 52601: transurethral electrosurgical resection of the prostate including control of postoperative bleeding, complete. This is also called a TEVAP.
Make sure the electrovaporization is included in the physician note prior to selecting this code.

Hope this helps!!!


----------



## sbk85052 (Oct 28, 2014)

That helps!  Thanks


----------

